# Something for Habanolover....



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

A while back I had a poll for "Moderator Appreciation".... And, the winner was.... our beloved Habanolover! Here's a_ link_ to the original poll.

Well... I finally started on it.... The wood is 70 year old, highly figured, Movingui or African Satinwood - you just don't see it like this anymore.... accented with Cocobolo.... She'll have a glass top. 16" x 12" x 7" for right around 200 count.... I'll have to get with Donnie to see what he wants for trays in this thing.... I've been holding on to this piece of wood for a while.. and I thought I'd use it on something special... so, Habanolover - (all of you mods too)... thank you for all you do here at Puff.com....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Another great job ED for a great BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

From what I could see here - our friend is gonna have one hell of a nice looking humi!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So very beautiful Ed!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## blainer (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow that is going to be one beautiful humidor, congrats to habanolover!:rockon:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

holy crap that looks great


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That is going to be one beautiful box! Enjoy it Donnie :smile:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Donnie, as well as our other BOTL mods, are a fantastic bunch that keep Puff the way it was meant to be!

Looks beautiful Ed and I'm sure Donnie will love it!

I can't express the appreciation for doing this....well done Sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Ed, you are a class act brother.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Habanolover is gonna love that! Ed you da man!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i LOOOOVE cocobolo :O


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I think we all expect a certain level of awesome from you Ed, but that is above and beyond. Spectacular!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW...that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Donnie!! 

That is some beautiful wood, Ed. Nice work.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember voting in that poll for Habanolover (Donnie) and if I had known how beautiful the wood was going to be I would have voted for myself :lol:

It is so highly figured and the 2 joined pieces are a perfect complement to each other.

Just breath taking!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well here comes a real nice humi.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work as always, Ed!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's some incredible grain!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's purdy......


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very Kool and very deserving


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Well.... as ya'all know - or maybe ya don't.... I had a poll for the moderators and the winner of the poll would get a custom humidor... That _thread is here_ if you want to see it....

Well... Donnie, aka Habanolover won. So, I started out making this humidor... had a few problems along the way... this was some pretty squirly wood and didn't really want to cooperate.... And... almost cutting my thumb off in the process (_see this post if you want to_)... instead of getting intimidated... I got a little more... hmmm, not sure what to call it... but, just had to "slap" the wood back, I guess....

Also... Habanolover... who use to be Madurolover.... was one of, if the the first puffer to greet my girlfrined... _Folly Rocks_ in to the Puff forums... She joined so she could get some input on what this stuff is all about...

Well, Terri... or Folly Rocks... has her own "line" in my humidor journey... any time she gets involved and offers or suggests a design influence, the piece will be added to the "Folly Rocks" collection.... which is starting to build up.... this piece will be there - as the lid was her influence.

So... this thing is about done... just needs to get lined and lacquered. And... I think... since Donnie lives right up the road in Myrtle Beach... He can come on down and help me build out the trays... and take it home with him... What do ya say, Donnie???

The wood is 50 plus year old Movingui or African Satinwood... you'll not ever see a piece like this again. In the old days, when they made veneer, they clamped the board to a bench and shaved off what they could until the shaving blades got too close the the clamps.... This piece is what was left over.... Now days... they have vaccuum clamps and they shave off every bit...Matched up with some very nice Cocobolo...

At any rate... here she is.... Come and get it, Donnie!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW Ed you have outdone yourself, that is a beauty, I hope some day I'm able make a humi half as good as your work.....


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*SAWEET!* As always Ed. BOING!!! (damn woody). So Donnie, is this going to be your Habano humi? Congrats and enjoy!

What's that? It's too small? Well just have Ed send it to me instead!
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is awesome! How many does it hold?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> That is awesome! How many does it hold?


Should be around 200....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

*WOW*, Ed. That is truly outstanding. You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am speechless!!


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_That's some real nice work Ed. Donnie, you are one lucky guy !:mrgreen:_


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ed, the only other place I see wood as stunning as you get is on very high priced guitars.

The wood in this particular thread looks so beautiful, like it could be from an alien planet or sumpin'!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

what does the bottom of the lid look like?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

So my wife is across the sitting room on our "main" computer, and I'm on a sofa with a notebook looking at the wood in the beginning of this thread.

I am so taken with the images that I remark out loud to no one in particular "man this guy has the most beautiful wood ... " and she gets up and comes over and says:

"what friggin sites are you surfing" :mischief:

She did agree that the figured wood looks amazing. Either that or she was just relieved I wasn't on an "alternative lifestyles" website (not that there's anything wrong with that, if you choose it).


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

That's jaw-droppingly beautiful. And the scary part is: you know that it looks way better in person than it does in the photo. Amazing!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Donnie you lucky Man  Ed that is about the prettiest humi I seen yet absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm always impressed by these works of art.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, that's a looker, Ed.

Donnie's out of town with no internet, but I'm sure he'll show up here eventually.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ed, I really don't know what to say. I am absolutely speechless. That is a beautiful piece and i have to admit that I am honored to be a part of the "Folly Rocks" collection. I will be returning back to Moncks Corner either tomorrow or Wednesday. I will shoot you a PM in a moment to get your phone # so that we can meet up.

It is also very cool to let me have some input in the drawers that will be in it.

This humidor will be used for really rare or special smokes. It is only fitting since this a really rare and special humidor. :tu


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats an incredible piece and I know by reading another thread that you really put some blood ,sweat, and tears into it! Quite an amazing feat to be able to craft such art! I am very envious!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


SORRY - BUT THAT IS...TOO FUNNYYY :kiss: TEE HEE HEE :bounce:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

My god! Speechless!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful piece Ed a very generous gesture!

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That is just pure sex right there!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice piece Ed!!! and congrats to Habanolover!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome humidor Ed. Donny is a lucky man. :ss


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Classy move, Ed, and beautiful work!

Congrats, Donnie, and enjoy!


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

that thing is beautiful!


----------

